# I migliori giovani calciatori del mondo.Classifica e Formazione.2014



## admin (1 Aprile 2014)

Nello speciale Extra Time uscito oggi con la Gazzetta dello Sport è presente la classifica dei migliori giovani (Under 20) calciatori del mondo. 

Nella formazione tipo, presente il portiere rivelazione della Serie A: Scuffet dell'Udinese. Ed è l'unico italiano presente.

Poi, dalla difesa in su, tutti talenti che militano in Francia, Spagna, Inghilterra, Germania, Olanda e Belgio.

Qui in basso, dal secondo post in poi, la classifica completa dei giovani Under 20 migliori del mondo e la formazione tipo.


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2014)

Formazione tipo:


----------



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2014)

Berardi giusto per i 4 gol che c'ha fatto 

Januzaj è sicuramente il giocatore più talentuoso, avrei messo Ocampos al posto di Piazon.


----------



## Dexter (1 Aprile 2014)

In sta lista Berardi non c'entra niente. Shaw,Januzaj e Sterling son ragazzi prontissimi...Marquinos e Zouma diventeranno centrali importanti,Rabiot un buon giocatore cosi come probabilmente Meyer. Gli altri son da valutare,alcuni non li conosco...Personalmente ritengo Keita molto forte in prospettiva.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Aprile 2014)

Berardi vale quanto un maccarone. Ovviamente se giocasse sempre contro il Milan, sarebbe il nuovo pallone d'oro.


----------



## Serginho (1 Aprile 2014)

Antonini dov'è? Vergogna.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Aprile 2014)

a proposito di giovani talentuosi..... che già non possiamo permetterci


----------

